# Blockhead Blondes



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure why this is in the service dog section, you may get more responses if you ask to have it moved. 

To try and answer your question. Bentley is a total outcross, meaning his parents don't share very many ancestors in their pedigree. You have approximately 62 dogs in his 5 generation pedigree that Bentley and his siblings could take after in the shape of their head. Unless you are line breeding (either genotype or phenotype) for a specific head style you are going to get a large variety of heads in a litter. Without that your chances of having all the puppies in a litter share the same head shape are slim. It's similar to face shape in humans. Do you and all of your siblings share the same face shape?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Example.
Would you believe that the two dogs in the first picture were related? (side by side pic).

Would you believe the dogs in the second picture were related? (stacked on top of each other collage).

Would you believe that all four dogs were related? 

What about the really dark dog, or the dog in the snow at the bottom? Do you think they fit in?

ETA: I will give you a hint, there is one sire, 2 of of his "girlfriends" and 3 of their offspring with him. (The light golden with the bunny is the same light golden in the last picture. She had an interesting expression and I wanted to add a pic with a more normal expression.)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2, you were supposed to guess. You spoiled my fun! But I will just give you the answer anyways. 

Would you believe that the two dogs in the first picture were related? (side by side pic). Answer: These two are siblings. 

Would you believe the dogs in the second picture were related? (stacked on top of each other collage). Answer: These two are the parents of the siblings. Sire's on top, mom's on bottom.

Would you believe that all four dogs were related? Answer: Yes they are (technically the parents are mostly unrelated). 

What about the really dark dog, or the dog in the snow at the bottom? Do you think they fit in? Answer: The really dark dog is the second dam and the dog in the snow is out of the sire and that dam. 

All have fairly different head styles.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Example.
> Would you believe that the two dogs in the first picture were related? (side by side pic).
> 
> Would you believe the dogs in the second picture were related? (stacked on top of each other collage).
> ...


Wow, I had forgotten about this post. This subject has always interested me and at one point I wanted to be a geneticist. I actually started the pharmacy curriculum at University of Virginia with the plans to switch to genetics during my second year. Well I was quick to learn that I was in up over my head and studied accounting instead. Actually being a CPA has worked out better for me. Anyway, I really appreciate you taking the time to look at this. What you said makes perfect sense and explains the reason for the blockheads not running in the family. This breeder, I came to find out, breed for the larger golden without much regard for the standard. Bentley did not pass his eye certification (juvies) but had a perfect heart. He is not old enough for his elbows and hips, but I will have that done in June 2015. No, I do not plan to breed him and that never was an idea for the certifications. I just want to know what I am up against and if I can give him a better life, then do it. There is a boat load of things I do not know about this breed and another boat load about breeding, showing, etc. Thanks everyone for your feedback. I love the pics.


----------

